# Supercharge my GA??



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a 96 sentra GXE and was wondering if it is possible to supercharge this. Does anyone make a supercharger for this car yet?? Jackson?? I want to get more power through out the power band not just high end like with a turbo charger.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the same question...read this carefully. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=221


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

before i heard about the hs tubo kits coming out i was looking into supercharging...as to be different..some of those no# in a previous thread are off alittle..vortec has sc with near identical efficency no#'s...v5 has 93% and a couple others has 96%....i was thinking a vortec kit for a si civic might be made to work if you
flip flop the mounting and made some custom hardwear...but still thats need some seriuos know how..i work for a machine shop and it wouldn't be so hard for me...and id be scared it would be to much and blow it up..you'd have to figure out the pulley size and the boost being produced...turbos are the choice for big no#'s...and since there will be a couple kits already to go it would be alot easier and safer...if i had the spare 6k to spend id try it..
but i dont..so the tubo is going to be my choice..about half the price with much more pridictable results...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wouldnt getting a supercharger be like getting a turbo:: it would fit if u make it? like,, lest say uno one makes a turbo kit for a car, yet u have a manifold machined and tune the ecu and all the other stuff..would it be the same or diffrenet?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

But the thing about supercharging is that you get the power all across the power band, which i might add is needed in the lower rpms on this weak GA16. Turbocharging only works at high RPMS at I believe WOT.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Not true... supercharger is so much less efficient. A turbo can be sized right you can have boost just about as early as a supercharger.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well they cant be that bad as they do have them in many cars such as Jaguars, and they do improve fuel economy. With the turbo, you have to fine tune it to get it to kick in at around the same time as a supercharger.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Trust me, the work you do to size a turbocharger right is well worth the trouble. Think about it, a supercharger runs off the engine to build boost, the energy to drive it is from the engine which you loose power in the process... a turbo RECYCLES energy which otherwise would be lost in the exhaust. 

Why do jaguars have superchargers? I would guess it's because they have huge friggin engines and the roots style supercharger can move a large amount of air very fast (but inefficently)... who knows.

BTW no forced induction improves fuel economy... that's a lie. More air needs more fuel... that's just that.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i feel like no one answered my question? wouldnt getting a custom supercharger be like getting a custom made turbo kit?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah the amount of labor is about the same. you have to create the mounts for the supercharger and find belts that will fit the new length. Some of the centrifugal superchargers are self lubed so they don't need an oil line. other than that the piping is the same too.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

James said:


> *yeah the amount of labor is about the same. you have to create the mounts for the supercharger and find belts that will fit the new length. Some of the centrifugal superchargers are self lubed so they don't need an oil line. other than that the piping is the same too. *


thank ye very much


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *yeah the amount of labor is about the same. you have to create the mounts for the supercharger and find belts that will fit the new length. Some of the centrifugal superchargers are self lubed so they don't need an oil line. other than that the piping is the same too. *


It depends if you get an intercooler. With Superchargers it isn't common to have one. That is one reason why turbo systems are better. SC are less efficient also.

Slap a good T25 on a 4cyl and it should eat up a SC car and will cost less than Supercharging. This is assuming you don't half-ass either system.


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

heck why not put both on that little GA an see what happens?

i would go with a turbo over a supercharger just based on the ease of boost control. if you want to change boost on a SC you have to change the pulley...or you can use a boost controller but it becomes a piping nightmare.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SXSENIS said:


> *before i heard about the hs tubo kits coming out i was looking into supercharging...as to be different..some of those no# in a previous thread are off alittle..vortec has sc with near identical efficency no#'s...v5 has 93% and a couple others has 96%....*



Where did you get this info? No centrifugal supercharger even comes close to this. Look at the compressor maps at vortech's web sight. Centrifugal superchargers are lucky to get into the 70 percent range and if you look at the pressure ratios they do this at, it is really low. 

I also dispute the accuracy of these maps as when I look at the wheels, the sweep angles are wrong, no diffusor, etc. A well engineered OEM type supercharger like the Borg-Warner still only has 70% efficency at a very low pressure ratio, not enough to make serious power on a small displacment motor.

Turbos are the only way to go.

Mike


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay I have heard nothing but negative stuff about Supercharging. If it is so bad, why even do it?? Why even make superchargers.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

some superchargers move more air for larger engines.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

So youre saying in the case of the GA, a turbo charger is more economical on your wallet then a supercharger as more bang for your buck??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

about the same. you can get power from both, but turbos have more potential to make more power a lot more readily (sp?) than a supercharger.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *OKay I have heard nothing but negative stuff about Supercharging. If it is so bad, why even do it?? Why even make superchargers. *


If you want to know all the details, read my turbo series in SCC.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> *some superchargers move more air for larger engines. *


No they don't, a properly sized turbo will always make more power than a supercharger.

Mike


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Mike, you write for SCC?? If so that is so f---in cool. I would love a job like that.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Mike, you write for SCC?? If so that is so f---in cool. I would love a job like that. *


Hehehe....yes he does....ever read about project sweet 16?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

andre said:


> *
> 
> Hehehe....yes he does....ever read about project sweet 16?  *


yes i have, yet there isnt anything happening with it since like, last year


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*electric supercharger*

they r selling an electric supercharger on ebay , does anybody have any thoughts on this? will it be efficient? it hooks up to ur intake system and blows air into ur intake


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

that electric supercahrger is a piec of garbage. its a fake, dont waste your time.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

> rios that electric supercahrger is a piec of garbage. its a fake, dont waste your time.


whas wrong wid it?it doesnt work?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

div3r5ity said:


> *
> 
> whas wrong wid it?it doesnt work? *


check this out my friend

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2368&highlight=electric+turbo


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Mike, you write for SCC?? If so that is so f---in cool. I would love a job like that. *


hahaha I've been watching people try to ram horns with Mike (morepower2) on here and people had no clue who they were talking to...actually been pretty comical to watch... 

You can also see Mike's monthly column in NPM....


damn Mike now you went and ruined my daily laugh......lol


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*electric supercharger*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1845938759

dis is what i was talkin about , but i understand now


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: electric supercharger*



div3r5ity said:


> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1845938759
> 
> dis is what i was talkin about , but i understand now *


 I hope you don't believe all the carp you read on ebay....ie.. home of the dryer hose intake that will make 15 hp on your car...lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*actually, the elctric turbo...*

the turbo-zet, or electric turbocharger (or *servocharger*, to be more precise...) actually *does* work. But it does not give you much more than an extra kick at low RPMs. I've met some people who have had it installed, and they kinda agree that it gives about 4 to 5 hp. That's not a terribly big amount, but the thing can pop right in and right out, as it's just a small plastic computer controlled fan stuck into the air intake. It's a little bit of fun, but would surely disappoint the true charger enthusiast.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

One point a lot of people seem to miss about the Electric Supercharger is that it's a fan, not a compressor.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Is it possible to use the supercharger off of another nissan like say a frontier and put it on a GA16DE??


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sure. How deep are your pockets?

Another point people overlook in discussing Sentras and superchargers is that no kit exists due to lack of space. The underhood area is pretty cramped.

If you *REALLY* want to supercharge your Sentra, you will be a pioneer.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well right now im just doing some work looking around the board and just taking in the knowledge you people are giving off and this winter break while i get about a month off, im going to do something a little crazy, a little devious, a little "charging" so to speak. I dont know you guys will see.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

I would rather have a supercharger, but, noone is making them for us....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*hmm.......*

i was just reviewing my video from HIN in market hall dallas, wherein i judged, and i remembered this b15 with a supercharger and carbon fiber hood which was also on the cover of import tuner a while back, the setup looks like it would work on b14 ga 16's anybody else have any info, kinda lost focus cause of all the models, he heh heh..........


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with bahearn....take a look in the engine bay...no space. I mean, if someone made one the size of Neuspeeds for the VWs, then it might fit....but its hard enough changing the damn bulbs in there....try putting in a supercharger...Pioneer? NO. Miracle-worker....yes.


----------

